# M.Bison Doll



## Ethevion (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's my next addition to my super ultra mega cute Street Fighter dolls!





What do you think? I like my Ryu one better, it's a lot cuter. Bison still looks so evil, even with a happy face on his head.


----------

